# burned tag



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

hunted sat. to try and burn my tag - passed on bucks all season looking for that ohio big buck - seen a few this year (bruisers) but out of bow range - i was just hoping to see antlers and get a chance at one. was very excited to see this one heading my way, not what i was looking for all year but decent, last year arrowed a 6 point on the last day - took a very nice 8 with my matthews 3 years ago and now obsessed with outdoing it - theres always next year!


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice buck! He may not have been the one you wanted, but he will taste alot better than tag soup.Way to hang in there all season.That is a job well done!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that. Nice way to close the season.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Thats an awesome buck, especially this time of year. But if your not happy with it, why stick it?? I know many people who would be overjoyed to kill a buck like that.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

traphunter said:


> Thats an awesome buck, especially this time of year. But if your not happy with it, why stick it?? I know many people who would be overjoyed to kill a buck like that.


maybe i did not explain myself right - believe me i was tickled pink with this buck - just would not have stuck it if it was the beginning of the season - i spend alot of time in the woods and get many chances at bucks, just looking for that pig if you know what i mean.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Rip...Will make some nice jerky for the boat while fishing!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great buck! I know exactly what you mean. I shot a smaller 8 during gun season this year. If it had come by me during bow, I would have never shot it. At that point of the season, my wife was beginning to loose her mind due to the many weekends I am away hunting. I figured it was time to fill the tag and get home to catch up on her chore list.


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

What was the age on the deer? My guess would be 2.5 years. Not a bad deer at all.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats!

Boy was that one unlucky deer; just hours away from making it to next year!
Looks like you've got good genetics in the area from the looks of that guy. 

Good luck with sticking that pig of a buck next year and enjoy the jerky!


----------

